# 67 ramshorn



## ZE52414 (Sep 26, 2018)

Thinking it will be moved pretty quick. Just wondering if it should get cleaned first. Thanks for looking guys.


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## stoney (Sep 27, 2018)

Nice looking bike Zach.


----------

